# The Huge Trade Blow Out!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok well i am looking to sell or trade off ALL my extra models, this includes the harder to find limited edition models i have kicking around, Trade will get a better deal then sale So hit me up with offers! I will ship within North America to avoid any complications.

Haves
=====

Eldar Take all for $180 
-------- 
1 Limited Edition Autarch,Army Box Special-$30 (painted) 
6 Striking Scorpions With exarch-$30 (stripped) 
1 Well Painted Eldrad-$20 
1 Baharoth, Cry of the wind-$15 (neat paint job!) 
10 Howling banshee's With Exarch-$50 (stripped) 
1 Wave Serpent-$30 (Painted Il-Kaith) 
1 Nightspinner-$35 (Painted Il-Kaith) 

Buy it all and get 

2-5 Darkreapers\1 Wraithlord FREE! 

Chaos Marines Take all for $225 
-------------- 
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings-$40 (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool) 
1 W.I.P Nurgle Demon Prince-$35 (Metal Dp, green stuff conversion) 
3 Obliterators (Painted)-$60 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20 
10-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15 
1 Demon Prince of Slaanesh (Plastic kit)-$25 

Forge World 
---- 
1 Tyranid Harridan Complete w\Gargoyle Clusters-$300 (Or VERY good Trade) 
1 Imperial Armour Apocalypse[Like New]-$35 
Hector Rex's Retnue
Ork Mega Dread Pilot (Fits in a hatch)


Bfg-$80 for all 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated)-$70 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30 

Fantasy Stuff 
=========
Malus Darkblade
1 4 armed Plasic River Troll-$10 (Has fish power!) 
4 On-Spur Dryads-$10 
10 On Spur Ghouls-$15 
10 Unbuilt Skeletons-$15 
1 Corpsecart on Spur-$30 
Huge Bitz box just ask! 

None-Gw 
======= 
Lots of rare magic cards 
1 Unopened still in Shrink Wrap Pokemon Black Edition. (Came with my dsi) 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$75 (with box)
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35 
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50 
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50 

Wants (MIGHT be willing to buy stuff off this list) 
======== 
$$Cash$$ 
Offers 

Fantasy 
======= 
Gamesday skaven Model 
Wood Elf Sisters of Twilight on Forest Dragon
High Elf Lord on Dragon
Vampire Counts Zombie Dragon
Von Carstein Vampire on Foot
Lahmian Vampire on Foot x2 (diffrent ones)
Blood Dragon on Winged Nightmare
5 Blood Knights (painted is fine)
Malekith on Black Dragon
Beastlord, Rakarth Dragonrider
Any OOP Dragon Models

Any of these Wraiths\Ghosts\Vampire #4 
http://www.solegends.com/citcat912/c20311ethereals-h.htm 

Any Model on this page 
http://www.solegends.com/citcat94/cat1994062-01.htm 

Forgeworld 
========== 
Warhammer Fire Dragon
1 FW Warhound Class Scout Titan 
1 Fw Thunderhawk 
1 FW Boarding Marine!!! 
IMPERIAL ARMOUR APOCALYPSE II (Must be in good Condition) 
1 FW Pre-Heresy Landraider 
Mark 2 - 6 Armor 
TYBEROS THE RED WAKE 
Spacemarine Special weapons
Imperial Fliers
Blood Angel Rhino\Landraider Doors
MACHARIUS HEAVY TANK
TALLARN SNIPER TEAMs

Marines\Blood Angels (prefer unpainted or Ba Colors)
======== 
Gabriel Seth
Marneus Calgar & Honor Guard
Kor’sarro Khan
Kayvaan Shrike
Pedro Kantor
Unbuilt Death Company 
Unbuilt Sanguinary Guard 
Scouts 
Rhino's
Droppods
TechMarine x5
Vindicator x1 
Baal Predator x1 
Space Marine Vanguard
3 Assault Bikes
Bike Squad
1 Landspeeder Typhoon
Blood Angels Vanguard Veteran Sergeant
Devistator Squads
Sternguard Veteran Squad
2 Whirlwinds
1 landraider (Godhammer Pattern)
1 Stormraven
High Marshal Helbrecht
Black Templar Sword Brethren
Master of the Ravenwing Jetbike

Guard
=======
20 Tanith Troopers
Ibram Gaunt & Command Squad
Baneblade\Variant Kits
2 TechpreisT Enginseers
Shadowsword
Baneblade

Lord of the Rings 
============== 
The Shadow Lord 
The Undying 
The Tainted 
The Knight of Umbar 
Khamul the Eastering 
6 Morgul Knights
Black Guard of Barad-Dur
Castellans of Dol Guldur
Black Numenorean Warriors

Bfg
=====
1 Eldar Voidstalker Battleship 
2 ELDAR AURORA CLASS LIGHT CRUISER
Eldar Fighters
Eldar BOmbers


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

mason132 said:


> When you say just ask for the bitz does that mean they are for free or something? Sorry silly question i know.


No there not free....Thus the Trade\Sale Section and no Mention of free. unish:


----------

